# Showline German Shepherd Puppy



## yaltd41 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi everyone, I am new to here. Best greetings!!!

I am looking for a showline german shepherd puppy in Atlanta area, i know they are expensive but is it possible to find one under $600? it doesn't matter if the puppy is registered or not, i will not take the puppy to any of the shows. just like the angle of the back. please give me some advice on where to find one. can send any information leading to that to [email protected] 

Many Thanks


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

You're not going to find a show line dog for under $600... you're really not going to find a well-bred dog of any lines for under $600. Backyard breeder dogs tend to be a mishmash of lines- they breed whatever is available. 

If buying from a reputable breeder is not an option, I'd consider a rescue- you can find some really nice dogs!


----------



## yaltd41 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank you for the info. LoveEcho

I went to a well-bred dog last week and she has a 100% showline gsd, 10 weeks, male, asking limited AKC registered for $900 and full registered for $1500, is that normal. she is a breeder only for showline.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

yaltd41 said:


> Thank you for the info. LoveEcho
> 
> I went to a well-bred dog last week and she has a 100% showline gsd, 10 weeks, male, asking limited AKC registered for $900 and full registered for $1500, is that normal. she is a breeder only for showline.


Were the parents OFA'd? Any other health clearances? Those are the biggest things to look for. Can you post pedigree info on the parents?


----------



## yaltd41 (Aug 11, 2014)

yes, here is the website WindsongK9's 

the puppy i went to visit name Cruz and you can find him at WindsongK9's - Cruz

please help me on this

thanks LoveEcho


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I see a lot of OFA's, so that is good. It is possible to get the American Showlines for less money than the German Showlines. What are you wanting this dog to do?


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

OFAs good, no inter breeding good, my last GSD cost me $3,000 but his whole Pedigree was SchH 2 & 3 and a lot of Kkl.1, German showlines great dog.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

quickly gave the pedigree a glance...these appear to be some nicely bred american showline dogs.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

yaltd41 said:


> I went to a well-bred dog last week and she has a 100% showline gsd, 10 weeks, male, asking *limited AKC registered for $900 and full registered for $1500*, is that normal.


Why the price difference between full and limited registration?


----------



## yaltd41 (Aug 11, 2014)

Andaka said:


> I see a lot of OFA's, so that is good. It is possible to get the American Showlines for less money than the German Showlines. What are you wanting this dog to do?


like i said, i do not want to take my future puppy to the show, just want him to be my best friend and family accompany. do you have any ideas of where i can find american showline like you suggest?


----------



## yaltd41 (Aug 11, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Why the price difference between full and limited registration?


i don't know, the lady said $900 i can not take the dog to the show and breed. $1500 full registration i can do both in the future. i mean honestly i won't do the show later neither breed, i just feel 900 i might be can afford. so do you think 900 is a great price for this showline puppy? thanks


----------



## yaltd41 (Aug 11, 2014)

SoCal Rebell said:


> OFAs good, no inter breeding good, my last GSD cost me $3,000 but his whole Pedigree was SchH 2 & 3 and a lot of Kkl.1, German showlines great dog.


thanks for the reply, so you think 900 is great price for this lady's showline puppy?


----------



## yaltd41 (Aug 11, 2014)

katieliz said:


> quickly gave the pedigree a glance...these appear to be some nicely bred american showline dogs.


what is the difference between american showlines and german showlines?

thanks


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Yes, that is a good price. It is not uncommon for breeders to charge different prices.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Regional Clubs - Southeast

Check here for other breeders in the southeast.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

yaltd41 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to here. Best greetings!!!
> 
> I am looking for a showline german shepherd puppy in Atlanta area, i know they are expensive but is it possible to find one under $600? it doesn't matter if the puppy is registered or not, i will not take the puppy to any of the shows. just like the angle of the back. please give me some advice on where to find one. can send any information leading to that to [email protected]
> 
> Many Thanks


Find a quality breeder with a good reputation of producing healthy ASLs...yes I know that is part of your question and search....but tell the breeder you are looking for exactly as you cited...see how many coats their brood bitches throw and lowball them...say about $600......your chances of getting a coat with better conformity ( sans the coat ) might be better than getting a stock coat with the "angles" you are looking for ...for $600 anyways.

But if you are dead set against getting a coat...forget you ever read this.


SuperG


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

yaltd41 said:


> i don't know, the lady said $900 i can not take the dog to the show and breed. $1500 full registration i can do both in the future.


I get that, but what I don't understand is that it's for the same puppy, right? He's either show/breeding quality or he isn't. :shrug: I know some breeders charge different prices for "pet" quality pups that may not do as well in the show ring vs. dogs that have show potential, but it doesn't make sense to ask $600 more for the same puppy just for full registration.


----------



## yaltd41 (Aug 11, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I get that, but what I don't understand is that it's for the same puppy, right? He's either show/breeding quality or he isn't. :shrug: I know some breeders charge different prices for "pet" quality pups that may not do as well in the show ring vs. dogs that have show potential, but it doesn't make sense to ask $600 more for the same puppy just for full registration.


you are right Cassidy's Mom.

that's why i didnt pay for the puppy for $900

anyway, i am still looking around, i know it is difficult ( impossible ) to get one around $600 hopefully can find a showline puppy very soon.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I get that, but what I don't understand is that it's for the same puppy, right? He's either show/breeding quality or he isn't. :shrug: I know some breeders charge different prices for "pet" quality pups that may not do as well in the show ring vs. dogs that have show potential, but it doesn't make sense to ask $600 more for the same puppy just for full registration.


In the ASL show dog world, it is a very common practice. If you want to buy a show prospect, then you will pay for that. And that comes with full registration and that means you are free to breed your dog if you wish. If the breeder decides that they will sell you a puppy that you possibly could take into the ring, as a pet, then you are not going to be able to breed it (limited registration) and they will charge you less. You aren't going to get the breeders pick show puppy as a pet. It might not make any sense to you, but that's how it works. It's a way, as a buyer, to get a quality pet puppy and not pay show dog prices.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

you asked about differences in lines..

here's one link.

German Show line dogs should have titles relative to working whereas American show lines are just that... not bred for working just looks.


----------



## yaltd41 (Aug 11, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> In the ASL show dog world, it is a very common practice. If you want to buy a show prospect, then you will pay for that. And that comes with full registration and that means you are free to breed your dog if you wish. If the breeder decides that they will sell you a puppy that you possibly could take into the ring, as a pet, then you are not going to be able to breed it (limited registration) and they will charge you less. You aren't going to get the breeders pick show puppy as a pet. It might not make any sense to you, but that's how it works. It's a way, as a buyer, to get a quality pet puppy and not pay show dog prices.


yes, that make sense to me. but i have already searched a lot of breeders, looks like 100% show prospect german shepherd puppies are sold around 800-900 with limited registration. my question is that that price is the lowest or depends on the breeders?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Among the ASL people that I know, a puppy sold as a pet on limited registration is about $700 - $800. The show prospect puppies go for about $1500, and up. I know it's a lot of money, but you may have to just wait and save up, to be able to get the puppy that you want.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

dogfaeries said:


> In the ASL show dog world, it is a very common practice. If you want to buy a show prospect, then you will pay for that. And that comes with full registration and that means you are free to breed your dog if you wish.


Yes, but this is two different prices for the same puppy, who either _is_ or _is not_ a show prospect. That has nothing to do with paying more for a show prospect than for a pet puppy, which I realize is not unusual. 

I would think that if the puppy is considered show quality and suitable for breeding there wouldn't be an option to pay less for that same puppy with limited registration, the breeder would instead find a show home for it.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

You aren't going to find a show home for every puppy you consider show quality. It's expensive to show. I just spent about $600 this weekend to show Sage, and drive to Little Rock, Arkansas from Oklahoma City to do it. Sometimes you sell a nice puppy as a pet. With limited registration. And most breeders that I know of will charge that puppy buyer less.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Breeders often will charge different prices for the same show quality pup. If you want to show or breed the dog, the price is higher than if you want a pet. There is often a spay/neuter contract involved with the pet purchase to insure that you don't show or breed the dog.


----------



## yaltd41 (Aug 11, 2014)

Pawsed said:


> Breeders often will charge different prices for the same show quality pup. If you want to show or breed the dog, the price is higher than if you want a pet. There is often a spay/neuter contract involved with the pet purchase to insure that you don't show or breed the dog.


no, i won't take the puppy to the show ring or breed, but is $900 the lowest price for the showline sold as a pet with limited registration? then i think it is expensive because the buyer will do nothing about the show ring vs. but as a family member only


----------



## yaltd41 (Aug 11, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> You aren't going to find a show home for every puppy you consider show quality. It's expensive to show. I just spent about $600 this weekend to show Sage, and drive to Little Rock, Arkansas from Oklahoma City to do it. Sometimes you sell a nice puppy as a pet. With limited registration. And most breeders that I know of will charge that puppy buyer less.


yes, you are right but do you know around how much less? $900? $800 or even less with limited registration?


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Well bred dogs are expensive. You can get a cheaper dog, but if you want one with good breeding, it will cost you.

There are no set prices. Every breeder has their own pricing.

You can also look at rescues or shelters and you might get lucky and find just the dog you are looking for. Just don't be in a hurry and try to make sure the dog is a good fit for you and your family.


----------



## yaltd41 (Aug 11, 2014)

Pawsed said:


> Well bred dogs are expensive. You can get a cheaper dog, but if you want one with good breeding, it will cost you.
> 
> There are no set prices. Every breeder has their own pricing.
> 
> You can also look at rescues or shelters and you might get lucky and find just the dog you are looking for. Just don't be in a hurry and try to make sure the dog is a good fit for you and your family.


thank you for the explanation and suggestion, but yeah i go to the shelter or rescues very often but never found a well-bred german shepherd dog, or even a show prospect GSD. it is really impossible for the owner just left them on the side of the street because everyone knows they are expensive. that is why i can only find from the breeder.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

yaltd, there i an urgent section for gsd rescue on this forum you may want to try.


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

LoveEcho said:


> You're not going to find a show line dog for under $600... you're really not going to find a well-bred dog of any lines for under $600. Backyard breeder dogs tend to be a mishmash of lines- they breed whatever is available.
> 
> If buying from a reputable breeder is not an option, I'd consider a rescue- you can find some really nice dogs!


So what are fair prices or going rates?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Guy9999 said:


> So what are fair prices or going rates?


a legit question, but i can't help so here is a bump.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For a west German show line? $2500+ is the going norm, might be able to find something for $2000, sometimes less if you are committed to showing and/or working the puppy and the breeder wants their lines to succeed.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

HUH???? A pup taking BOS from puppy class for sale that cheap????? Something is WRONG......sorry....does not make sense

Lee


----------

